# Création d'une horloge en fond d'ecran



## Chris69500 (2 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

N'y connaissant pas grand chose je me permet de solliciter vos lumières ...


Je suis tombé sur un lockscreen pour iphone que je trouve magnifique... 
Je me demande, si quelqu'un aurait une idée pour créer un fond d'ecran identique pour le mac ?

Voici l'image 

http://th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010/264/a/5/typophone_4_by_angelman8-d2wh6o9.jpg

Merci par avance à vous ;-)


----------



## ccciolll (4 Juillet 2011)

JE me demande si tu ne trouverai pas plus de réponses dans le forum "MacosX" ?
On est plutôt dans la prog que dans le graphisme.

Il y a des economiseurs d'écran qui font ça, mais des fonds je ne sais pas.


----------



## Niconemo (4 Juillet 2011)

WallpaperClock.
Il y a plein d'horloges gratuites et c'est super facile d'en créer ou adapter (pour quelqu'un qui maitrise des outils graphiques). Je l'ai longtemps utilisé sans soucis.


----------



## Larme (4 Juillet 2011)

Facile, vu que c'est que du texte.
Tu vas dans le forum Customization.
Tu regardes le topic sur GeekTools, et tu pourras faire de même. Y'a plusieurs screens à droite et à gauche, donnant l'heure de cette manière, dans ce topic, avec pleins de personnes prêtes à t'aider.
Par contre, faudra peut-être faire toi-même le fond d'écran noir


----------



## Niconemo (5 Juillet 2011)

Allez ! en route pour Customisation !


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2011)

Il suffit d'installer GeekTool, trouver la bonne police d'écriture, et c'est parti.
Cela peut paraitre compliqué au début, mais en fait c'est hyper simple.

Beaucoup de trucs et astuces dans le fil dédié à GeekTool, ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html

Quelques scripts et un tutorial vidéo ici : http://smokingapples.com/software/tutorials/how-to-geektool-your-mac-to-awesomeness/


----------



## Kosic (5 Juillet 2011)

Moi ça fait des années que je vois plus mon fond d'écran Toute la suite CS + les navigateurs + messenger + les trucs débiles mais indispensables et pourtant je n'ai presque rien sur le bureau.


----------



## Scalounet (5 Juillet 2011)

Kosic a dit:


> Moi ça fait des années que je vois plus mon fond d'écran Toute la suite CS + les navigateurs + messenger + les trucs débiles mais indispensables et pourtant je n'ai presque rien sur le bureau.



????? ce qui veut dire ?


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> ????? ce qui veut dire ?


Qu'il est sous Windows 


Je suis déjà dehors ===>


----------



## Scalounet (6 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Qu'il est sous Windows
> 
> 
> Je suis déjà dehors ===>


----------

